# Lumitrans transfers



## macrooo (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, 
Is anyone familiar with this technology?
Seems like "Art brands" - https://www.artbrands.com is using this technology in transfer making for some "direct screen effect" and I'm wondering how it's made. 

They're great company as I can see, and their designs are awesome.

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Zdi6NPaOA

Lumitrans desc:
LumiTrans – Bright, detailed and incredibly soft. LumiTrans is the closest thing to direct silk screen on the market. For a true silkscreened look and feel there is nothing better than Lumitrans.


----------

